# Windows sur Mac ne veut pas se supprimer



## kalifsultan (27 Avril 2018)

Bonjour, 

Je vous énonce mon problème, j'avais Windows sur mon Mac avec Boot camp, j'ai voulut le supprimer, le problème est que je n'arrivais pas à supprimer Windows avec boot camp. J'ai donc supprimé la partition directement sur utilitaire de disque, J'ai fait " - " et donc supprimé la partition BOOTCAMP, à présent j'ai sur l'utilitaire de disque 23 Go de libre mais inutilisable et que je ne les vois pas dans stockage ils disent que j'ai 97 go, alors que de base j'en ai 120. Lorsque j'allume mon Mac et que j'appuie sur ALT, Windows est toujours là, je clique dessus un message d'erreur s'affiche, donc Windows n'a pas été bien désinstallé de mon Mac. Merci d'avance pour l'aide


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2018)

Salut *kalifesultan
*
Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration du disque. Elles me permettront de te passer les commandes récupératrices de l'espace libre de fin de disque.

Note : pour le volume *Windows* affiché (à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage) mais présent nulle part --> j'ai déjà la solution > mais on va attendre que la question de l'espace libre ait été réglée.


----------



## kalifsultan (27 Avril 2018)

```
MBP-de-BENSID:~ Bensid$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         97.4 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           *97.0 GB    disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 F1B3FEBF-8CE1-4B60-A864-0742657C73FF
                                 Unencrypted
```

Voilàà


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2018)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack F1B3FEBF-8CE1-4B60-A864-0742657C73FF 0b
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur CoreStorage* qui supporte le volume *Macintosh HD* > et à ce volume par voie de conséquence

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## kalifsultan (27 Avril 2018)

C'est bon ça m'a fait un petit chargement : voilà le résultat 

```
MBP-de-BENSID:~ Bensid$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         97.4 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           *97.0 GB    disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 F1B3FEBF-8CE1-4B60-A864-0742657C73FF
                                 Unencrypted
MBP-de-BENSID:~ Bensid$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack F1B3FEBF-8CE1-4B60-A864-0742657C73FF 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is F1B3FEBF-8CE1-4B60-A864-0742657C73FF
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog hierarchy
File system check exit code is 0
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 97364975616 to 120473067520 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 120473067520 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 120108089344 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
```

Je viens de voir ! j'ai récupéré mon espaceee !!! c'est fini ???


----------



## kalifsultan (27 Avril 2018)

Il manque juste le fait qu'au démarrage il y a encore Windows lorsque je fais ALT


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2018)

Repasse d'abord la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> qu'on voie le résultat.


----------



## kalifsultan (27 Avril 2018)

```
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           *120.1 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 F1B3FEBF-8CE1-4B60-A864-0742657C73FF
                                 Unencrypted
```

le résultat de la commande diskutil list


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2018)

Tout est en ordre.

----------

En ce qui concerne ton volume affiché *Windows* --> il doit y avoir dans le volume invisible *EFI* de la partition n°*1* du disque --> des exécutables Windows (dont un *boot_loader* : *bootmgr.efi*) qui font que > le volume *EFI* étant automatiquement monté dans le temps du boot du Mac > ce volume se trouve détecté par le *boot_manager* comme si c'était un volume *Windows* démarrable.

Après suppression de ces exécutables --> le pseudo-volume *Windows* ne sera plus affiché.

Pour cela > passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) -->

```
diskutil mount disk0s1
ls /Volumes/EFI/EFI
```


la 1ère monte le volume *EFI* sur la partition *disk0s1*

la 2è liste > dans le volume *EFI* > dans son dossier régulier *EFI* > les éléments contenus

Poste la courte liste retournée par la 2è commande.


----------



## kalifsultan (27 Avril 2018)

```
MBP-de-BENSID:~ Bensid$ diskutil mount disk0s1
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
MBP-de-BENSID:~ Bensid$ ls /Volumes/EFI/EFI
APPLE        Boot        Microsoft
```

Voilààà


----------



## kalifsultan (27 Avril 2018)

J'ai rallumé mon mac, il y a toujours Windows lorsque je fais ALT, je continue à suivre tes instructions à la lettre commandant ahah


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2018)

Dans les 3 sous-dossiers que tu vois listés -->


seul *APPLE* est le sous-dossier contenant des exécutables de démarrage réguliers pour le programme de boot du Mac (appelé encore *EFI*)

les 2 sous-dossiers *Boot* & *Microsoft* --> contiennent des exécutables Windows et sont responsables de l'affichage du volume *EFI* comme un pseudo volume *Windows* démarrable. Il faut les supprimer.

Comme tu as redémarré --> il faut d'abord remonter le volume *EFI* par la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk0s1
```


passe ensuite la commande (copier-coller) -->


```
sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft
```


à exécution de la commande > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau

la commande supprime les 2 sous-dossiers *Boot* & *Microsoft* présents dans le volume *EFI* ; elle passe sans commentaire si elle passe.

En confirmation --> tu n'as qu'à enfin repasser la commande :

```
ls /Volumes/EFI/EFI
```


et poster le retour qui ne devrait plus afficher que le sous-dossier régulier *APPLE*


----------



## kalifsultan (27 Avril 2018)

```
MBP-de-BENSID:~ Bensid$ diskutil mount disk0s1
Volume EFI on disk0s1 mounted
MBP-de-BENSID:~ Bensid$ sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft

WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss
or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your
typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.

To proceed, enter your password, or type Ctrl-C to abort.

Password:
MBP-de-BENSID:~ Bensid$ ls /Volumes/EFI/EFI
APPLE
```
 TOUT C'EST PASSE COMME prévu ! je rédemarre pour voir !


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2018)

Je prédis (sans grande contention d'esprit) qu'aucun volume *Windows* ne sera plus affiché à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage.


----------



## kalifsultan (27 Avril 2018)

Aha en plus d'être un génie tu es devin, Non vraiment merci beaucoup, tes explications sont claires y a qu'à te suivre, tout est rentré dans l'ordre merci beaucoup pour ton temps !, c'était précis efficace et simple ( de mon côté bien sûr, j'avais qu'à te suivre) aha Merci beaucoup !!!


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2018)

Content pour toi : coup double !


----------



## kalifsultan (27 Avril 2018)

Merciii


----------

